# Advice for Penn Senator 4/0



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Also came accross a dirty old Penn Senator 4/0. Its in really bad shape as far as functionality. Its pretty stuck when reeling, and the clicker nob is stuck. I am thinking bout taking it to Cut Rate to see what they can do...Is it worth trying to save this thing? How would I spool it for yakking out shark baits and what rod should I slap it on? I was thinking 500 yds 80 # PP with 100 yds 50 # mono topshot. Holla Back.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Also came accross a dirty old Penn Senator 4/0. Its in really bad shape as far as functionality. Its pretty stuck when reeling, and the clicker nob is stuck. I am thinking bout taking it to Cut Rate to see what they can do...Is it worth trying to save this thing? How would I spool it for yakking out shark baits and what rod should I slap it on? I was thinking 500 yds 80 # PP with 100 yds 50 # mono topshot. Holla Back.


If the old 4/0 is in that bad of shape, it may be a perfect reel to learn to clean up your self. Cut Rate is probably going to charge a bunch for cleaning one in that shape . Then you'll need some parts that may get expensive. Find someone that will show you how to put it back together after you get it clean and you will learn a lot about maintaining your reels from the experience.
As far as spooling it, You can put 130# spectra on it,BUT IT AIN'T GOING TO HELP THE 30# CLASS DRAG ON A 4/0. By that I'm saying, heavier line ain't going to get you a bigger fish if you don't have the drag to back it up, and a 4/0 only has a drag to back up 30# line. Some people use 40#, but they are pushing it.
Put the top shot of 50# mono on 600yds of 30# big game and don't worry about Power Pro. It won't cost as much and will be a better balanced rig.
If the old 4/0 is a bronze spool reel, then any good 30# class boat rod will work. Bronze spool 4/0s are hell to cast. If its a aluminum spool reel, then you can go up to a 12ft casting rod, for a combo rig.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

It may be worth the effort to repair. If all else fails, put all the parts in a bag and let Cutrate put it back together. If you go to the Penn web site, you can print up a copy of the schematic.....
http://www.pennreels.com/exp_views/conv/407_113_Rev_5.pdf

It is a good idea to take pictures of the internals as you disassemble it. When you take the "bridge w/sleeve" off be careful and remove it slowly. There are 2 small springs and 1 tiny spring inside. Remember where they go because you will not be able to take pics of this when you disassemble them. Also the "eccentric jack" is not illistrated in the correct position on the schematic. Remember what position it is in when disassembling.

The rest is easy. I have found that Cutrate or "Fishing Tackle Unlimited" usually has all the parts. You can also use "Never Dull" to polish the chrome......30# Ande is my favorite.


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

*Penn 4/0 Reel Overhaul*

That reel sounds like a good project for an overhaul! Here's a photo illustrated step by step rebuild on an old 4/0 that you need to copy and save to a file.

http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/tackle_n_tips/submissions/ted/penn_reel_maintenance.htm

This is the best and most complete page like it I have ever seen anywhere online.

There's also a photo illustrated manual you can order off e-Bay for servicing Penn 4/0 & 6/0 reels.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Yo Gowge, just wanted to thank you for the info on maintaining the reel. Gives me a lot more confidence. Thanks again


----------



## barhopper (May 25, 2005)

and thanks for the knot info......has not failed me yet!


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

*Gee Thanks!*

Wow! You guys are sure welcome! The kind words are appreciated. 

The seller doesn't have any listed right now, but here's a link to the earlier post on the Jigmaster & Senator repair manuals...

http://www.floridasurffishing.net/forum/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=100&topic_id=21087&mode=full


----------

